# Carbohydrates  and  Fat Loss: Clearing Up The Confusion



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

No other nutrient out there is surrounded by more confusion, hype and contradiction than the all-too-famous carbohydrate. Over the last decade a virtually endless amount of advice, fad diets and hard-fast rules have been put into place regarding proper carbohydrate consumption. As a result, most average beginners have been left clueless and without any rational [...]

*Read More...*


----------

